

Amazon Offers Fire Smartphone for 99 Cents with AT&T Contract - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-08/amazon-offers-fire-smartphone-for-99-cents-with-at-t-contract.html

======
paulhauggis
This phone is a joke. It has a custom version of Android (that won't let you
go to the google play store) that has Amazon plastered all over it for you to
purchase more from their site.

With all of the data they are mining from you, they should be paying you to
use the phone.

------
lucberlin
is it a little too late? I hope not! It's good to see pricing being disrupted,
not just technology.

